# Green Anoles



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Picked three up for my planted vivarium, I haven't had these in years:

-PK


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

-PK


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

-PK


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

-PK


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Very nice! 
Got any full tank shots?

I very nearly picked up a pair of these this morning, untill I found they wanted £60 each!!!!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

j_burf said:


> Very nice!
> Got any full tank shots?
> 
> I very nearly picked up a pair of these this morning, untill I found they wanted £60 each!!!!!


Look below.

60 pounds?







is right, these were $7 apeice!

-PK


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

not enough people keep them
they are actually sweet

edit: what type of plant is that


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice setup and lizzies..


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Come to florida and you can come get 100 of them out of my yard for free...

Nice setup though.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

that looks like philodendron

i hope you only have one male anole


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!
> ...


 They cost around £10 in most places in england, but there is nowhere local that sells them apart from this expensive place. I would have to either spend loads on petrol to collect some of pay a large courier bill. Either way it would really bump te price up. Shame really, I like these lillte lizards.



> i hope you only have one male anole


It looks like its either a male and a female or two females. I would guesss at two females


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow, nice vivarium Bommersub.

Sampson, I envy your Florida residence. 
You cannot exaggerate how common anoles are in Florida. They literally live on every palmetto tree and in every clump of shubbery.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

that is very nice, I'm looking to do a similar setup for my pacman. mabye not as many plants though


----------

